# Dowelling bed frame 2x stock



## Eros (Aug 3, 2015)

I am going to ca next month to build my daughter a king size bed using 2x redwood stock. I read Taunton new book on pocket hole joinery and I like their bed plans. The bed frame is essentially 2×6 joined to 2×6 thin edge to thin edge.

Author recommends dowelling to position boards….strongly recommends either jessum or dowel max jig….coupled with pocket hole joinery.

I do not want to spend $120 for jessum one time project.will the lee valley or woodcraft self centering jig do the job?

Suggestion appreciated. I will use knockdown metal hardware for joining bed rails to headboard and footboard

Thanks


----------



## jdh122 (Sep 8, 2010)

I've had good success with shop-made dowel jigs. Just a block of wood with a hole drilled through it vertically (a drill press works best) and lines marked along the sides. 
But I'm sure that either the LV or the Woodcraft ones will work fine for the job.
I'd add glue to that joint if I were you - since it's a long-grain joint it'll be very strong.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

2 screws, 1 dowel and plugs?


----------



## MOONKNIGHT (Aug 4, 2015)

.


----------

